# Good Conditioning Coaches in Liverpool or Surrounding Area



## IanAppleton (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to MMA and am looking to get into shape to get into the cage. For this I obviously need a good fitness, strength and conditioning coach. Does anybody know of any good ones around the Wirral/Chester/Liverpool areas (I live in Ellesmere Port)?

Also, I have come across the following:

1. Underground Training Station in Hoylake;

2. Primal Fitness in Manchester;

3. Extreme Strength and Conditioning (also in Manchester I think).

If anybody has an opinion on any of these places please let me know.

Ian


----------



## benjitsu (Feb 6, 2011)

im the same mate... looking for somewhere to do caveman training in the NW but aint had too much luck so far... am gonna go for a try at the wolfslair widnes, then a try at widnes mma, gonna compare experience, facilities and price.... i will get back to ya on this 1 mate


----------



## IanAppleton (Dec 28, 2010)

I am currently training at Wolfslair in Widnes; the facilities there are excellent as is the coaching. There are some good lads in there but to be honest some are not so good too. The one gripe that I have with the Wolfslair public evening classes is that there doesnâ€™t seem to be any way to progress into the cage as they are looking at the guys that train the day for events.

I am looking for somewhere for strength and conditioning as there is nothing like this at Wolfslair (in the evenings anyway). There seem to be some good places around Manchester way but that is too far for me to travel so I am going to give Underground Training Station on the Wirral a try.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

There is a place in wavertree in Liverpool called the training station they have a S&C guy there with all the equipment , you have a little place at the side of the mma academy in Liverpool, also the floor beneath next generation mma and V2fitness in Speke Liverpool do it to. They are the ones I know


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

the port is easy mate chester crossfit or you could go to many crossfit gyms around the area you need locations ?


----------

